
Ask HN: Best Technical Book Publishers - WoodenChair
In your opinion, which companies are the best and most reputable publishers of general interest technical books? I&#x27;m largely interested in your opinion on programming books with a fairly broad audience. In other words, when you see a book by this publisher, you think, &quot;It&#x27;ll probably be high quality.&quot;
======
ajeet_dhaliwal
I think documentation is getting better all the time online for both languages
and frameworks. Developers seem to be making it a higher priority and
providing plenty of examples compared to products back 15 years ago. For that
reason I often fine technical reference books by any publisher increasingly
unnecessary. That said I've bought many in my time, O'Reilly sticks out as
having an iconic look but I'm not sure they're actually any better than Sams,
Apress and the like.

